# How to setup crow decoys???



## deerhunter17 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
I was wondering how do you guys set up your crow decoys? Is there any type of pattern? How far away do you space the decoys?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Deer Hunter,
The first thing you have to ask yourself is whether or not you even need crow decoys? If your crows are very scattered in very small family groups of between 3 to 5 crows in each little area it just isn't worth the extra effort to set out decoys. You would be way ahead to just "Run & Gun" for the crows in your area. By that I mean hunting with no decoys, just call them over and shoot them. Then drive until you see or hear another family group and do it again!

Now on the other hand, if you have hundreds or even thousands to work with then decoys would be in order for this type of crow hunting.

If you click onto www.crowbusters.com you will find a ton of information on that web page. Go to the "Beginners Section" on the Home Page. Also check out the oddities section of differen't colored crows that have been shot around the country.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

